# Now looking at Hobby motorhomes!



## peterthebruce

Having researched Hymer A classes for years, we test drove one and my wife was unsure about the drop down bed. The next vehicle in the dealer's was a Hobby 750, which my wife decided was far preferable! I am now trying to find out more about them and, with a budget of about £30k soon to appear, would imagine I'd be looking at early to mid 2000s. We want a winterised m/home so this is one of the coachbuilts that seems to fit the bill. We are newbies and are a bit nervous about going over 7m but could be persuaded by those with experience. We are interested in the different layouts FML, ELC and the differences between the numbers 700, 750 etc.

On the Hymer website it is possible to download archived brochures going back to the 90s. The Hobby German website only seems to have pdfs of brochures from this year and last. A brochure from say 2004 would be ideal.

Any help from Hobby owners would be most welcome, especially about layouts, but also what they are like to drive and park, payloads, over-wintering, obvious faults etc. I must admit, they are a very distinctive and attractive looking motorhome and take me back to my childhood and watching Thunderbirds on a Sunday teatime with a Tunnock's caramel wafer...


----------



## joedenise

bump


----------



## H1-GBV

What do you mean by "for years"? If this is literally true, I would suggest you have been rather obsessional :roll: 

If you have been looking at A class vans for a couple of months, why haven't you looked at other brands?

What makes you think that Hobbys are going to be the answer to your prayers (apart from childhood beliefs in super organisations which keep the world safe :lol: )?

Sorry if all that sounds as if I'm having a go, but if you are seriously thinking about spending £30k then you should be thinking seriously.

Newcomers are always advised to look at lots of vans; visit lots of dealers; visit shows. It is only by looking that you find out what exists. However, we bought the first van which we test drove, and have been very happy with it. We didn't do lots of research, so did not really know the brand - Rapido - nor have any idea how it compared with all those other manufacturers.

Fortunately, for 50 years we have had tents, trailer tents and caravans, both as kids and with kids of our own. This meant we knew we didn't want to make up beds by moving cushions around. We liked the idea of a fixed dining area. We understood why toilets and showers needed to be big. So when we saw a vehicle which fitted our criteria, we bought it. Originally we worried about the drop-down bed, and I insisted we climb in and out a dozen times before we parted with our money - it has been fine and we really appreciate having access to all the other facilities if one of us stays in bed.

Ultimately. you have to make a choice, and that choice will involve some sort of compromise. If you don't have our experience of "camping", you should consider how you will use things and what you like - then find out if the layout which suits you is available in a build you want at a price you can afford. Hopefully, someone on here will know things about your "dream machine", but you need to be fairly sure of what you want - their vision will be different to yours!

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## alshymer

*Now looking for a Hobby Motorhome*

If they are so good why are there always so many 750's for sale?
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## jenniedream

Because people upgrade them...we've had Hymers and now a Hobby. I think the latter are far superior but if we all liked the same..etc etc. 
I have driven ours thru London and France cos hubby spends time in Europe and I meet him en route. It's left hand drive which is good in France.
I like not having to make a bed up at night, I love the end bathroom which is roomy and light. I like being able to "lounge" at one end and have sleeping arrangements at the other. The heating is fab as is the hot water. It cruises quietly at 60 and if I'm driving I can get 25mpg ( I sit behind HGVs) hubby get slightly less but we get there quicker.
I was stopped and weighed and was well under - there is not much more I could have needed and carry everything but the kitchen sink.
I take my grandchildren away and they have room to spare.
No-one can tell you what's best cos it's whats best for you - bit like a car or house.
Enjoy the experience. If you are near a GoEuropean outlet - they will let you browse all day and are really helpful. All the best


----------



## peterthebruce

H1-GBV said:


> What do you mean by "for years"? If this is literally true, I would suggest you have been rather obsessional :roll:
> 
> If you have been looking at A class vans for a couple of months, why haven't you looked at other brands?
> 
> What makes you think that Hobbys are going to be the answer to your prayers (apart from childhood beliefs in super organisations which keep the world safe :lol: )?
> 
> Sorry if all that sounds as if I'm having a go, but if you are seriously thinking about spending £30k then you should be thinking seriously.


Thanks Gordon for your reply. 
For years because we are waiting for a retirement lump sum and have planned to replace our caravan with a motorhome when we retire so we can spend more than the few weeks a year on a "main"holiday that we do at present - enjoying the winter months in warmer countries for example. Obsessional perhaps but, hey, we all have a dream - I would prefer to consider that we are thinking seriously - certainly seriously enough not to want to spend £30K and get a van that might look OK in the showroom but not suit us. No not obsessional Gordon but I just want to get it right.
Also I have recently sold our caravan so we will be ready to buy in September when our money will be available. We may be newbies to motorhomes but we have been camping and caravanning for more than 30 years and all over Europe, so we are not coming into this completely fresh. We have looked at other brands but we have been impressed that A classes are well-wintersied and provide a lot of space in a shorter length. I have never driven a 7 metre plus motorhome down small lanes and over mountains and it is unlikely that a test drive would include these. I don't know how length limits where you can go in this country or Europe.

We want ready-made beds as this was something we were sick of doing in the caravan. Why Hymers and Hobbys? It appears from what we read that the build quality of these is superior. We have seen fewer Burstners, Dethleffs and far fewer Rapidos and Pilotes but are likely to consider any other continental vans as many seem to be winterised. As I said in my post, my wife really liked the layout of the 750 - however it was much onger than I had been thinking about when looking at motorhomes.

Sorry to go on at length but I felt that your response was perhaps a bit sharp to someone new to this section of the forum who is keen to get advice from those who have had more experience of motorhoming than myself!


----------



## Yaxley

*Now looking at Hobby motorhomes*

We have a Hobby 750 FML (2006 reg) since last year when we changed from a Burstner because of the layout. We have always liked the Hymer, Hobby and Burstner motorhomes for the German design and build quality. Hobby 700 is on the side presumably because it is the 700 series. We like the low bed and rear bathroom and the boss loves the roomy kitchen. The living area is spacious and you can even lie down while watching TV. I was a little apprehensive about the length but spent 7 weeks in France and never had a problem. The extra carrying capacity enables you to bring everything including the kitchen sink. I agree with everything that 'Jenniedream' says about the Hobby. The dealer should have a copy of the vehicle book.
Dont buy the first one you see. Look around and study the various layouts and think about what suits you and your family. 
There are advantages and disadvantages with every model and 
layout. If you have more questions then ask away.
Best of luck with whatever you decide
Ian


----------



## raynipper

Euro Sheds are all a big compromise compared to large luxury American RVs that we had been used to 'imho'.
So when we could no longer afford to run a RV the Hobby 750 came as close as we could tolerate.
We like the quality, space, ride, payload and looks. 
I dislike the shower curtain and small freezer.

Ray.


----------



## jenniedream

Oh poor you...small freezeer indeed!! My hubby fills the enormous fridge with booze so actually I'd like two fridges!! Could n't cope with polishing the outside of an RV though.
Intrigued why you have a shower curtain, this model has a door. I wish it was a curtain cos when I shower grand kids I have to go in with them!! No pleasing some folks.

PS And there is a spare wheel which I find very comforting and you don't get those on all MHs!!


----------



## H1-GBV

Sorry Peter if you feel I was being harsh, but I merely responded to the information you gave, adding some smilies to show I wasn't meaning to upset you.

If you had said you were moving from 30y of experience into a motorhome and had researched many of them for a while, I would have omitted all my comments about getting the layout right.

I would like to help you in your quest but I know nothing about Hobbys - as I predicted, others with more knowledge of your dream machine have come along.

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## raynipper

jenniedream said:


> Oh poor you...small freezeer indeed!! My hubby fills the enormous fridge with booze so actually I'd like two fridges!! Could n't cope with polishing the outside of an RV though.
> Intrigued why you have a shower curtain, this model has a door. I wish it was a curtain cos when I shower grand kids I have to go in with them!! No pleasing some folks.
> 
> PS And there is a spare wheel which I find very comforting and you don't get those on all MHs!!


Hi Jennie,
It's the compromise.!!!  
Mine is a 2000 750FMSe. Most RV freezers are about the same size as the Hobby fridge. The so called freezer is the same size as a shoe box.
Yes later 750's have a shower screen but mine has the dreaded curtain that wraps itself round you as soon as the hot water comes through.

We had 12 RVs over the years and never polished a whole one yet. Only the front cap ever saw polish.

Ray.


----------



## bigbazza

I've sent you a PM Peterthebruce.


----------



## jiwawa

I just had a look at the Hobby 750 ELC and its min weight is almost 3750kg, max 4,500. So you'd need to be sure your driving licence allowed you to drive this weight - although it sounds as if that wouldn't be an issue.


----------

